# Converting soma double cross/tire question



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Would like to take a Soma 2x for some gravel rides to see if I like it, then convert to a more gravel friendly setup if it takes. 

The bike now has a Mavic open pro in the rear, and cantilevers. I'd like to switch to disc brakes in the front minimum, so I'll have to get a new front wheel and clearance there shouldn't be a problem.

Before doing all that, though, my thought was just to swap tires out and give it a shot. What's the biggest tire I can put on the rear rim, do you think? 32mm? 38? (would love to get to 38-40, if the frame will permit it).


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Granted the rim is not ideal since it is on the narrow side, but I don't think it will be your limiting factor. The space between the rear stays will be. Measure the frame at the chain and seat stays where the tire would sit to get an idea of the biggest tire you might fit with a bit of room to spare. It isn't an exact science, since tires do run big or small compared to their named size, but it will get you in the ballpark. 

Most CX frames are designed for a 33-34mm tire and plenty of mud clearance. I'd guess 38mm would probably be a good starting point, but verify that with measurement.


----------

